# Connector alternate



## mohammedjawhar (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello,

Could you please help me to get me an alternate for the below Connectors.

*No.**Description**manufacture**mfr p/n*51191810-100CONN DIN PRESS FITROBINSON NUGENT INC, & AMP INC,.DIN-96CSE-PSL-TG30 AND 535032-451191941-100CONN RECEPTICAL PRESS FITAMP INC. HARRISBURG554753-1,51190731-1066 POSITION, MATE N LOK PCBAMP INC. HARRISBURG350834-1,51190731-203UPC link connectorAMP INC. HARRISBURG350832-251191705-200CONN PIN HEAD 4 POSAMP INC. HARRISBURG*0-770174-1*51191808-126CONN HDR RCPT 26 POAMP INC. HARRISBURG*0-0786554-2*51191807-101CONN PIN HDR UNSHRD PRESSAMP INC. HARRISBURG102098-4, 
*3-102898-4*51191807-104CONN PIN HDR UNSHRD PRESSAMP INC. HARRISBURG103233-151191807-108CONN PIN HDR UNSHRD PRESSAMP INC. HARRISBURG103233-351190610-400SOCKETS & SHORTING LINKSAMP INC. HARRISBURG, CONNECTICUT SPRING CO, FARMINGTON0354-0-15-01-02-01-10-0 *MILL-MAX MFG GROUP**0354-0-15-01-02-01-10-0(TR)*51191941-200Conn receptacle PRS fitAMP INC. HARRISBURG0-0552561-151190624-900Shunt single row 2 posBerg Electronics PA, Circuit Assembly Corp65474-001

Regards,


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi mohammedjawhar


Try these links:

SYRMA TECHNOLOGY PVT LTD - Coils, Rfid Tags, Magnetics

Robinson Nugent Distributor - 4 Star Electronics

Avnet Electronics Marketing - Electronic Components Distributor Services, Datasheet PDF Download, Part Number Search 4.5 Million + Components - Avnet Express


List of semiconductor Companies in India | Career Help & Jobs in India


----------



## mohammedjawhar (Oct 31, 2011)

Dear Sir,

I would like to get some alternates from some other manufacturers. Please help on the same please.

*All the below make are now Tyco/Amp parts*. Any other mnfr like FCI,Pheonix,Amphenol or any other mnfrs are ok if their are one to one equvalent.

*Mfr P/N : *
DIN-96CSE-PSL-TG30 AND 535032-4, 
554753-1, 
350834-1, 
350832-2, 
*0-770174-1, *
*0-0786554-2, *
102098-4, 
*3-102898-4, *
103233-1, 
103233-3, 
0-0552561-1

Regards,
Mohammed Jawhar


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Look here: 

Interface Connectors-page 1 | Connectors | Interconnects | Parametric Search | Onlinecomponents.com


India - TE


----------

